# Connecting a ps2 controller to pc



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

I've seen ones that are simple converters, then I saw one that allows you to connect 2 ps2 controllers to this device which connects to the pc (pic here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130205810026&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX_Stores&refitem=140297471328&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%252BIA%26itu%3DCR%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D41)

Seems like the 2nd one does a lot more. Is there really any difference? Do you notice any problems when using a ps2 controller on a pc, as in, do all the buttons work the same?


----------



## steven1350 (Jun 3, 2006)

I would try http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.789

Free shipping (tad slow, but no worries). It also has reviews for you to look over in case of any questions


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks. But anyone here used them and can answer my other questions?


----------

